# Chaos bikes - Good or Bad??



## Jay86 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey guys, With the new Chaos codex, i have been considering getting my old chaos out and updating my lists( most of which are no longer legal), I am considering a squad of bikes, they seem like a fairly cheap and effective unit, and for free you can give them power axes so that's S5 and T5, or with a MoN they are T6 seem like a pretty hardy choice, just wondering if you guys had any thoughts ?

Also i like the Idea of my chaos lord on a bike, not sure why just seems like modern cavalry.

Cheers


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

They're certainly improved from their previous incarnation. I'd be inclined to say that yes they are a useful unit, but they certainly aren't a must-take. Not every list can take Bikes, and so far as I can tell the best way to take them is with Mark of Nurgle and Meltaguns with a Lord on Bike with the Burning Brand of Skalathrax (purely because Brand is such a very, very good weapon) and some kind of close combat weapon and a Champion to accept any challenges from anything genuinely bigger and nastier than you, such as a Hive Tyrant or one of the many uber-characters you find in most codexes (Ghazghkull, Abaddon, Calgar, Draigo, the Swarmlord etc.) just in case.

Midnight


----------



## Jay86 (Nov 29, 2010)

Maybe i am reading it wrongly, but the brand sounds like a great close ranged weapon for nuking marines, but doesn't seem that great in close combat, but that could be just my interpretation of it, any chance you could correct me ?

Cheers


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

Yeah - the brand is a gun. It offers no CC benefits other than wall of death, which will, on average, take out one marine. 

But you can take another CC weapon with it.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Like most ranged weapons the brand is useless in combat, however this should not stop you from taking the brand as you will find few better platforms for it then a unit that can move 12 inches and still fire it while being completely shielded from retribution by a squad of T5-6 MeQ troops. Also people often forget this but you can also defensive fire the brand encase you actually get charged on average killing 1-2 marines before they reach combat.

Fact is CC is generally unreliable and as such its always best to max out your ranged attack ability. I mean the brand alone will kill 3-4 marines in a single blast when you roll up on a unit of marines, and god help T3 models.

Also unlike others I personally think the mark of nurgle is to expensive for a upgrade that doesn't help against the things most enemies will throw at bikes (Plasma, battle cannons ect). It does help in CC, but lets be honest the things T6 would help against are generally better in CC then bikers. 

I find in my own games that there are two best ways to run bikes. One is in small multiple units with zero upgrades, but a melta bomb, and two metla for tank hunting. Alternatively if you want a take all anti-horde unit 9 bikers with two flamers, mark of khorne, and the banner of wraith are top of the line in almost any codex. They also have the advantage of putting out 4 str5, 1 str 4 attack each on the charge, while having a plus 1 in combat res and re-rolling charge distance.

People recommend bikes because for the insane advantages they get over regular marines for 6pts each. Here is a brief list of them.
1) 12 inch movement
2) hammer of wraith 
3) T5
4) twin linked bolter
5) 5+ jinks save (Suck it tzeentch and your stupid 6+ inv save)

If this unit was in any other codex before 6th it would have been 23-25pts minimum. I do agree that they aren't mandatory (Mostly because they are just super marines, but lack the ability to capture points). However if you load them out as I suggested they fill a role in the army that aren't always filled, and due so better then most other armies. In other words they may not be absolutely necessary however there are few reasons not to take them, unlike say possessed/hellbrutes/mutilators/spawn ect.


----------



## Jay86 (Nov 29, 2010)

Cheers for your help, 
I like the sound of the burning brand as a ranged option, thinking about sticking my lord on a bike, just gives him pace to get at the units faster, HE has less survivability than if he were in terminator armor,but i like the idea of him zooming about the battlefield causing chaos (Pardon the pun)


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Bikes have got a boost this codex, but I agree they aren't a must have. Perfectly honest I'm not sure if there is a must have model in this edition. Like most units, you need to consider what role they will play in your army. Bikes are great at fast tank hunting, acting as extra tough wounds for a Hq on a bike and fast assault/denial units. As Luke says, they have some great bonus for a cheap upgrade price and can be tailored to fit you. 
I've been having some good fortune with a nurgle sorcerer on a bike with nurgle bikes. Mastery lvl1 on the sorcerer gives a 50:50 chance of weapon virus or gift of contagion, both powers really good for setting up a charge. Weapon virus allows you to close in on the enemy with a chance of them blowing themselves up with gets hot rolls. Team that with you being in twin linked range and your toughness 6, that can reduce their numbers without harming your bikes that much in return. Even more fun to watch when they attempt to over watch you, 1/6 chance of hitting and 1/6 chance of wounding themselves is a fun gamble in my books. 

Gift is great if you roll a 5-6, reducing strength and toughness by 1 means they practically can't hurt you in combat while you can smush them. 
But again as Luke says this can be very expensive for something that MIGHT help you into combat or help you during combat. 

But again, it should be a personal choice, not just because everyone tells you to get bikes. If you want them go for it, if not don't bother.


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

Chaos Bikes are very good overall in this edition

a example

Bikers w/ MoK will give you 60+ attacks on the charge

30 from the Bikers
20 from the Mark
10 from Hammer of Wrath

All of the marks have great potential, really taking 10-20 in a army will only help you


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ragewind said:


> Chaos Bikes are very good overall in this edition
> 
> a example
> 
> ...


Noooot quite. Make that:

Bikers w/ MoK will give you 51 attacks on the charge

21 from the Bikers (inc. Champ)
20 from the Mark
10 from Hammer of Wrath

Plus 20 bolter shots which can reroll to hit.


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

Mossy Toes said:


> Noooot quite. Make that:
> 
> Bikers w/ MoK will give you 51 attacks on the charge
> 
> ...


In my mind I included the Bolter shots but assumed the Bikers don't have a CCW and Pistol hence the 30.


----------

